# Classic shots



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

Just a query about the strength of shots you're getting from your Classic.

A few variables to start with:

* standard Gaggia double basket, filled almost to top before tamping.

* Machine left on to fully heat up before pulling shot.

* Decent tamper used.

* Currently using Union Revelation coffee which is very dark, ground with Iberital MC2.

Shot results:

It takes a few seconds for the first drops to come out which is quite normal I believe, and the coffee is initially nice and dark for approx 5-10 seconds before turning quite light in colour.

I can't say for sure, but I think the coffee used to stay more consistently dark for longer when extracting. I'm also finding a fair but of standing water on top when removing the portafilter, although I have also read this is quite normal. I think the coffee is almost getting to the burnt stage on some shots.

The coffee itself is tasting fine, but i'm just not sure whether i'm getting a proper double shot worth out of my double basket. I think it used to be stronger.

My classic is only about 4 months old, and I generally use it once or twice a day, and have descaled and cleaned it recently.

Any help or thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Have you backflushed recently, and have you checked for crap stuck behind the shower plate?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Are to you weighing your dose before extraction - it's important if you want consistency. By measuring dosage, you can work on extraction output by using the ratio of dose weight times 1.6 to give extraction measured in grams. Obviously, you need a set of scales for this. Starting with a dose weight of 16grms, aim for 25-26grms extraction in 27secs from hitting the brew switch. You can then use this as your benchmark for tweaking the variables, grind tamp pressure, dose weight etc to suit your own taste preferences. Remember, these are guidelines not rules and it all comes down to what you like in the end.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

rodabod said:


> Have you backflushed recently, and have you checked for crap stuck behind the shower plate?


Hi there, I have backflushed with Puly Caff powder and its still the same.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Are to you weighing your dose before extraction - it's important if you want consistency. By measuring dosage, you can work on extraction output by using the ratio of dose weight times 1.6 to give extraction measured in grams. Obviously, you need a set of scales for this. Starting with a dose weight of 16grms, aim for 25-26grms extraction in 27secs from hitting the brew switch. You can then use this as your benchmark for tweaking the variables, grind tamp pressure, dose weight etc to suit your own taste preferences. Remember, these are guidelines not rules and it all comes down to what you like in the end.


I don't i'm afraid. My opinion is that a decent coffee shop gives consistently good coffee, and im sure they don't weight their doses, so I would personally rather save time as the whole process takes long enough as it is. Thats just my personal choice though and fair play to those that do.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

shinsplint said:


> I don't i'm afraid. My opinion is that a decent coffee shop gives consistently good coffee, and im sure they don't weight their doses, so I would personally rather save time as the whole process takes long enough as it is. Thats just my personal choice though and fair play to those that do.


But is your equipment up to the standard of that in a coffee shop? It all seems like a lot of time but I think the effort put in is well worth it. I didn't use to weigh input/output but since adopting this method the difference is almost akin to using freshly roasted vs supermarket pre-ground - no that is not an exaggeration!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What is the shot time and how much liquid are you extracting?

Turning a golden colour is quite normal, as is waiting 5 or so seconds for the first drips to appear.

Some pictures of the shots may help in this instance


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers guys, good point forzajuve.

Glenn, Shots are generally 25-30 seconds. I'd say at the moment the first 5-8 seconds is the nice rich dark colour, then it turns golden and lightens slightly for the remainder.

I'm using a standard espresso cup (bought from Amazon, now unavailable) and filling to near the top.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here is a Classic shot, or should that be a shot on my Classic?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

shinsplint said:


> I don't i'm afraid. My opinion is that a decent coffee shop gives consistently good coffee, and im sure they don't weight their doses, so I would personally rather save time as the whole process takes long enough as it is. Thats just my personal choice though and fair play to those that do.


decent coffee shops that use decent equipment, will of course set the doser chamber up to provide exactly the right amount of coffee, but this can only be acheived if the doser chamber is full so that the portion chambers are completely full. So if you are single dosing using commercial equipment at home then you need to establish your dose by another method, i am fortunate as the eureka gives me the exact anount of coffee i need at the touch of a button, however the preset mechanism has to be adjusted with each bean that i use. The easiest way is to weigh out the beans and find a receptical that this amount of beans fills, you will then be there or there abouts for the intitial weight of coffee used if you fill the receptical to the same level each time.


----------

